# A Little Something For JT...



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

From Bloody Disgusting:

It was announced today that MGM is remaking the '80s horror comedy *Hotel Hell* and aiming to get it in theaters by December 7th, 2007. In the original Farmer Vincent kidnaps unsuspecting travellers and is burying them in his garden. Unfortunately for his victims, they are not dead. He feeds his victims to prepare them for his roadside stand. His motto is: It takes all kinds of critters...to make Farmer Vincents fritters. The movie is gory, but is also a parody of slasher movies like Last House on the Left.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

One of my favorites as well!
Bought the DVD last summer and have watched it a few times.

But I think you meant "Motel Hell"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sin, I know it pained you greatly even to type that post 

But, I'm ready for my first starring role. Hollywood, hit me up


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> One of my favorites as well!
> Bought the DVD last summer and have watched it a few times.
> 
> But I think you meant "Motel Hell"


Nope. I just cut and paste, my friend. I didn't change one thing.

As for JT...just wanted to see what your reaction would be, bud. You are surprisingly calm. I was expecting a rant along the magnitude of what RAXL would post if he were to hear they were re-making *Ghostbusters.  *


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I've mellowed since my last birthday 

I hate remakes and usually sequels too. I've also said before that as a film, I can't say it's 'good', but those last 10 minutes were forever seared into my memory. It's moreso the image that always was so damned crazy, and not that I hold it up as a great horror film or spoof. 

I'll polish up the pighead mask for my audition


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey JT - 
Im a fan of Motel Hell too. We laughed all through high school at the movie. Could you imagine having thast idea for a movie and seeing it get made - AND THEN re-made?


----------

